# Bobs Cottage



## skankypants (Jun 14, 2014)

*Bobs Cottage,June 14*

I have not posted for a while,but still been fairly active....but its time that i brought this old girl to light.....i spotted this a long time ago,,,,and as trees started to grow,,,,gardens being unattended month in month out,i had to take a look,,,,,i tried around a year ago,but with something stopping me it was a fail.....so i gave her a few months,everytime going past thinking "she would be a belter".....then after 2 revisits,i think its time to share her.....i love any form of dereliction,,,,...but houses and cottages have to be a personal best and favorite...i have done the usual "tour bus",but always wanted a good,,,untoutched find,that i would be first in...and with this place,i think i must be the first person in there for years,,,masses of dark,sooty cobwebs covered all the internal doors.....from what i can gather,Bob lived here,,,and he was a very strong dog lover,,,,the house is full of dog beds,bowls and dusty dog poo covered floors...












































]​[/CENTER][/CENTER]


----------



## Big C (Jun 14, 2014)

What a find!

Good work right there, spot on.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 14, 2014)

stunning find, no editing just how you saw it, love the old chairs and really like the praying girl/woman shot good find and nicely documented


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wouldn,t like to have met the dog judging by the state of the chewed door.Cracking images.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 14, 2014)

great find and fab pic's! 
well done on persisting!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, that hasnt been touched for years
looks a really interesting place
cracking report


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 14, 2014)

Magic! Great shots too. Thanks. Jim


----------



## Potter (Jun 14, 2014)

This is how urbex sites should be. Fantastic. Loving that old camera. I notice an energy save bulb. May help dating it. It's an old style one though.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 15, 2014)

Excellent find thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 15, 2014)

love this bud, great find


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 15, 2014)

what a lovely place!! and brilliantly captured


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

WOW. Nice one mate. Love that old piano and the old camera! Not long till europe now


----------



## skankypants (Jun 16, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> WOW. Nice one mate. Love that old piano and the old camera! Not long till europe now



Cheers shag....yeah,...cant wait


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

Thats a great little mooch, nice to see some personel effects still left at this place. they really add to the character. nice shots too.


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 16, 2014)

A great looking place and really like your photos of the place


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2014)

Ooh That Is Nice, I Loved It, Many Thanks.


----------



## just looking (Jul 6, 2014)

Fantastic find and all the better for you waiting for that right moment.... your pics show how good it is to find a place that has not been raided and captured now for all to see, brilliant and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 6, 2014)

Excellent find! Thanks for sharing the great photos


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 7, 2014)

Brilliant report that ! A great find with real interesting bits n pieces throughout. Well done on being the first and finding it . Its great to have some unique shots rather than a collection of over photographed sites  .


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 7, 2014)

Well done bud. That must have been a goose bump of an explore. Cracking stuff indeed, and the old Yashica FX is a beauty.


----------



## jhluxton (Jul 7, 2014)

Potter said:


> This is how urbex sites should be. Fantastic. Loving that old camera. I notice an energy save bulb. May help dating it. It's an old style one though.



That looks like a Yashica FX-D camera. 

They were on sale around the early 1980s.

John


----------

